# Some facts to get your thru the day...



## Dan Anderson (Feb 10, 2004)

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days you would have produced 
  enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee. 

  (Hardly seems worth it.) 

  If you farted consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is 
  produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb. 

  (Now that's more like it!) 

  The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to 
  squirt blood 30 feet. 

  (O.M.G.!) 

  A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes. 

  (In my next life, I want to be a pig.) 

  A cockroach will live nine days without its head before it starves to 
  death. (Creepy.) 

  (I'm still not over the pig.) 

  Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour. 

  (Do not try this at home...... maybe at work.) 

  The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its 
  body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off. 

  ("Honey, I'm home. What the....?!") 

  The flea can jump 350 times its body length. It's like a human jumping the 
  length of a football field. 

  (30 minutes... lucky pig... can you imagine??) 

  The catfish has over 27,000 taste buds. 

  (What could be so tasty on the bottom of a pond?) 

  Some lions mate over 50 times a day. 

  (I still want to be a pig in my next life...quality over quantity) 

  Butterflies taste with their feet. 

  (Something I always wanted to know.) 

  The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue. 

  (Hmm! mmmm........) 

  Right-handed people live, on average, nine years longer 
  than left-handed people. 

  (If you're ambidextrous, do you split the difference?) 

  Elephants are the only animals that cannot jump. 

  (OK, so that would be a good thing....) 

  A cat's urine glows under a black light. 

  (I wonder who was paid to figure that out?) 

  An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain. 

  (I know some people like that.) 

  Starfish have no brains. 

  (I know some people like that too.) 

  Polar bears are left-handed. 

  (If they switch, they'll live a lot longer.) 

  Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for 
  pleasure. 

  (What about that pig??) 

Just thought you would like to know.

Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

Gee Dan.. Long time~!! wow.. methinks I posted something way similar awhile back..*still pondering the pig *G*


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Gee Dan.. Long time~!! wow.. methinks I posted something way similar awhile back..*still pondering the pig *G* *



Tessie,

Most likely you did.  I just got this from a friend of mine and I've been off the comedy channel here for a while.  Lovely hearing from you, though.

Yours,
Moi


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2004)

Well I'm glad you peeked in Dan  
Keep smiling


----------

